# Suggestions?



## Molotov (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, those who are reading this. 

I've planned on making a lil' short story about a family, that is very "unique", in terms of personalities, which tends to cause a lot of problems. It's going to be based on the movie "Little Miss Sunshine" and if any of you have seen it, then you would have some sort of idea how this story will be.

I already have a title for it, and may make the story revolve around 5, or 6, family members, but the problem is that I do not know whom else to choose for the other 4 or 5, as I have already decided on one of them being a female human. Also, think you guys can help me out with personalities? I want them to be different from each other, individually. 

If you want more information, ask away.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Are they all going to be humans or is there going to be some furry mix-up?


----------



## Molotov (Jan 4, 2008)

I want it to be a furry mix-up.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 5, 2008)

One of them could be a bizarre or stereotypically creepy species. Like a spider or some sufficiently panic-inspiring critter. For extra irony, maybe he or she is the most normal member of the family. But as "normal" as he or she may act, the weirdo inadvertently scares guests, has odd habits related to their particular species, and gives off scary vibes to the neighbors. Maybe you can play this gag on the reader, for some added twist.

What else have you planned for this story? Setting/situations might be important.


----------



## Molotov (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm, I'm thinking between a nice home in the city, or a suburbian home. 
Situations would include, having to pay bills, going through personal problems, regular everyday stuff.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 5, 2008)

Short story with five or six personalities? What's your definition of short? Because if the center of the story is the conflict between the personalities, then obviously you're going to want to do some serious work on character building which could be a page to two pages each character. But maybe that's just me thinking inside the box and you have a way to compress the stories while mixing the personalities together to get a good flow going. *shrug*

There's the obsessive compulsive personalities, the impulsive personalities, A-types, your people that get stepped on and take it, your lazy people, your people that avoid responsibility, and a bunch of other types of personalities.


----------



## Molotov (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for teh suggestions ^^.
Oddly enough for me, I consider anything less than five chapters, short, no matter how long the parts are.


----------

